
Woman makes app to let people rate you, Now SHES upset people are reviewing her - forgottenpass
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/01/slander_app_founder_slandered/?mt=1443751745342
======
forgottenpass
I tried to squeeze the title down to the 80 char limit without losing any
meaning, the real title is: "Woman makes app that lets people rate and review
you, Yelp-style. Now SHE'S upset people are 'reviewing' her"

